# Do You Purposely Try To Have More Thanks Received Than Thanks Given?



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Be honest. Do you do this? If so, why?


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would prefer to have "Thanks" given because I put a lot of thought/time in my posts but it's not required. It's mostly just a form of recognizing that my opinion counts, the people that are worried about how "Thanks" are given are focused on the wrong thing. Everyone's input on this forum is valuable. We are a community. If you Thank me for this post I thank you.... lol


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

First off, I'd like to say that I laughed a good laugh when I saw this because it is something that I do and have never given it much thought. It caught me off guard. 

I really don't know why for certain, but my best guess is that I don't want to go around thanking everything that tickles my fancy, or else I'd feel like my 'thank' would lose its value. Like if the US Mint prints more money, the value of the dollar will plummet.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

No, it's not a game.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Not really. If people thank my posts, great. If I find something I really like and agree with, I thank it. Simple as that. The ratio doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Direct (May 12, 2014)

I don't care about thanks given-received ratio, but i look at post count-thanks received ratio... My ratio is bad, so i am disappointed with myself... I should stop posting in entertainment plaza.. there's not much thanking going on there...


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Not at all. But I feel bad, I need to be more generous giving thanks... I've received thanks 5 times more than I've given. I'll start by thanking you, OP :happy:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Noper, I just post my thoughts - as my thanks received to thanks given ratio upholds.

In the ISTJ forum, I tend to give out a lot of thanks. That is something I started to encourage participation in a forum that was a bit slow due to reticence to post.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

No, but it does feel good to know someone read my posts and agreed or liked them. I'm also kinda lazy and don't bother to "thank" much, but I try to be more conscious about it and overcome the laziness


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Not at all. But I feel bad, I need to be more generous giving thanks... I've received thanks 5 times more than I've given. I'll start by thanking you, OP :happy:


I have a very similar ratio. A thank from me really means something.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I'm just harsher with how I decide posts deserve thanks.  Other peeps are very generous with their thanks.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

It is complicated.
I guess the thanks motivate me to put a lil bit more effort into what I write.
I also noticed how addicted I was to them on another forum that don't have thanks,
I'm not motivated at all to write there.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

No I couldn't careless about thanks TBH. They are highly overrated IMO.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Of course! I don't want to run out of thanks. Thanks mean more to me than giving them out.


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

Guess. :tongue:


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

@_badwolf_ +10 points for being honest!
@_Direct_ Lol. That's the ratio I look at too :laughing:. I try not to, but every time you post, it's right in your face taunting you.
@_LandOfTheSnakes_ Haha, thank you Land. But I'm just.. going to end up... thanking you back :dry:

@_AstralVagabond_ I was eagerly waiting to see what you would say haha!

Well, listening to your reasons for and against it. I see where you are all coming from. Makes sense if you want to have your thanks mean something. But @niss also makes a great point; thanks does encourage participation and PerC sure can use some more.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't tend to think about it, and I don't consider it when thanked or thanking, but if I visit my profile for some reason and see the stats, I generally like the idea of there being some degree of parity between the two.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I like being quoted more than being thanks'd, thanks'd is boring, appreciated but boring, if I'm quoted then there means that there is more to discuss, always more interesting.

I like giving out thanks though, sometimes I just browse around and don't really feel like posting, and I thank lots of posts. I'm pretty generous with my thanks I think. So yeah, I don't care about my ratio.

Although I will say I liked that my thanks has always been slightly higher than my post count. But that gap is closing pretty fast, I think my post count is going to surpass my thanks pretty soon.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

At a point yes.

Then I tried to keep them even for a bit.

But now I just don't care.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Also I think some people try to hard to get thanks.. that plus the 'try to hard to act intuitive' thing that some people do.. some times it leads to this kind of faux-intellectualism, that is annoying. Or something of that sort, people trying to compete to sound the best, rather than just letting the conversation flow naturally.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

No, i hand out more thanks than i receive at almost 2:1. I mean, it's not like you can run out of thanks, and i'm not going to stop liking what somebody else posts because nobody laughed at my fart joke. I'm not _that_ insecure XD


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

I just only give thanks to posts that I really think contributed a lot to the thread in question. Other people are apparently a lot nicer than me so as a result I get way more thanks than I give. It doesn't really mean anything to me and I'm not sure why it would mean anything to other people. What does mean something to me is the ratio of thanks received to total posts. I'd rather that number be higher (and at least above 1:1) because it makes me feel like my posts are actually contributing something and not just being wasted space.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Also I think some people try to hard to get thanks.. that plus the 'try to hard to act intuitive' thing that some people do.. some times it leads to this kind of faux-intellectualism, that is annoying. Or something of that sort, people trying to compete to sound the best, rather than just letting the conversation flow naturally.


On a forum about people themselves, I think insincerity is all the more likely, simply because there are certain expectations people either want to play to or to fight against.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

No. It seems rather greedy and narcissistic. Better to genuinely and liberally thank others and receive whatever may come.


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

No, but I tend to forget about the thank button. On deviantArt or in some other places I return to see what I liked, but I don't look through what I thanked here. My thanks are mostly a way to tell people that I liked something about their post, for example, I found it funny (it doesn't happen often though), or liked the idea, or found something else what caught my interest in that post. I don't feel that giving more thanks makes it less significant. Having positive feelings about something particular doesn't make my feelings less significant in the whole. Letting people know about my feelings doesn't change anything either.

But I like receiving thanks too. Well, who doesn't?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I post in SPAM as much as possible to up my "thanks given" ratio.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

When I first started yes. But now I don't really care.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't help but noticing the ratio but I don't post to get thanks. That said, I do enjoy thanking and being thanked. I prefer it to be thanking rather than liking.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

When I first noticed 'thanks given' I had had a thought to thank when the post is most significant to me; I had thanked so many posts compared to thanks I'd received. The thought didn't take long to fade. I thank for reasons totally different than why I like to be thanked. I thank to specifically support. I like being thanked because it's pleasant feeling capable of usefulness to people. I find they don't cheapen each other in any way. Separately may be another story.

That said, life is a popularity contest, and it can be a bother to feel one sells oneself too short. It's predictable to understand why one would take care to not get 'carried away' with thanking so much when receiving so little.

'Thank you' only really exists because of validation purposes. Abundant 'thanks given' to 'thanks received' can make one feel too generous and unappreciated.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely, but it's a long way ahead to catch up.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't like receiving thanks.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I don't like receiving thanks.


Why not? I'm ok with receiving thanks, but receiving quotes sometimes give me a mini-panic, because I am worried that I unintentionally offended or hurt someone's feelings (which happens often in another forum, which I quit).


----------



## LemursGT (May 29, 2014)

No. Mostly because I just... don't think about thank. (Say that 10 times fast). I don't mean to be rude, I just space out on it often.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> Why not? I'm ok with receiving thanks, but receiving quotes sometimes give me a mini-panic, because I am worried that I unintentionally offended or hurt someone's feelings (which happens often in another forum, which I quit).


I've never liked receiving things, probably goes back to my early childhood.
It's likely that I'm emotionally selfish because I get much satisfaction from helping others & giving gifts but I've difficulty with accepting help or receiving gifts.

Quotes don't bother me but lately I've been writing lengthy replies & clicking cancel rather than post reply.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I've never liked receiving things, probably goes back to my early childhood.
> It's likely that I'm emotionally selfish because I get much satisfaction from helping others & giving gifts but I've difficulty with accepting help or receiving gifts.
> 
> Quotes don't bother me but lately I've been writing lengthy replies & clicking cancel rather than post reply.


Wouldn't that be emotionally selfless instead of selfish?

Me too. Whenever that happens, go backwards and come back to the page. I find my reply still there as it's saved before clicking cancel.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> Wouldn't that be emotionally selfless instead of selfish?


Maybe it's dependent upon you perspective.
It's been suggested that I enjoy the warm happy feelings associated with giving to others but that my discomfort of receiving gifts kinda kills those same warm fuzzy feelings in others & that infers I'm insensitive &/or selfish. 




Aquamarine said:


> Me too. Whenever that happens, go backwards and come back to the page. I find my reply still there as it's saved before clicking cancel.


I don't click cancel accidentally but rather intentionally because I either decided it's not worth commenting or the comment just wasn't right.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope. l thank almost anyone. sometimes l even passive aggressively thank people l dislike :tongue:

What's the end game? lt's inconsequential to me, never have l looked at a poster's ratio and made a valid conclusion about their character or even posting habits. 

lt's easy to post something people like to hear and get 50 thanks while you might post garbage the rest of the time and receive none.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

No, but mine is very disproportionate. It's from the early days. I didn't like the thank system at all, and rarely thanked anybody. I thought it created an artificial atmosphere, and noticed the same people thanking others all the time. So I didn't feel a thanks was worth much. So I tried to raise their value. Stop the inflation. I only thanked truly insightful posts. As I thought that was what it was for..

Now I have softened, and give them out all the time. Even if I don't agree with a point. Just as a form of acknowledgement, or support. Or whatever.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I prefer to give more thanks than I receive, because that shows what a grateful person I am, and how much you all owe me kindness and benevolence, you assholes.

I'm just kidding and playing off of stereotypes. I do try to thank people more openly though...

I used to have a rule to almost never thank INTJs. But I'm trying to get over that fear. 

I think sometimes I get very unobservant, and talky, so I sometimes just read and thank people instead of talking, to compensate a little. Sometimes I also write lengthy replies and then erase them. Or silly ones, like this, and then erase them. I guess I'll just post this. *covers eyes* 

And yeah. I thank people based on all kinds of stuff. I might partially agree, just be grateful for their articulation or for sharing their thoughts/feelings, because they made me laugh or smile, because they provided info I didn't know, etc. Lots of reasons...also a form of acknowledgement sometimes. The only thing I would prefer people do not do (and IDK if they actually do this) is feel that they should also thank me because I thanked them. Some people would do that on flickr (I think) when I favored one of their images. Because that's just confusing. *sigh*


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Nope. l thank almost anyone. sometimes l even passive aggressively thank people l dislike :tongue:
> 
> What's the end game? lt's inconsequential to me, never have l looked at a poster's ratio and made a valid conclusion about their character or even posting habits.
> 
> lt's easy to post something people like to hear and get 50 thanks while you might post garbage the rest of the time and receive none.


Aww. I thought what we had was special! 

I don't have a conscious relationship to my thanks given to thanks received ratio, but I do mean to be discerning with my thanks. I see them as pretty much an endorsement of whatever is being said and I want to make sure it is something worth endorsing for the entire history of my being a member here (and there being a record of it). But sometimes I do thank as an acknowledgment or because someone made me laugh.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Nah. I mean, I basically only hang around in two Enneagram subforums these days anyway, so my posts are more about discovering myself and my own behavior (and how other people relate to it). Of course I'm happy when one of my posts gets thanked a lot, because it's basically validation. But I don't try to attract thanks or anything. If people thank me, great, but more important is contributing something meaningful to the 9 subforum.

I agree with someone who said quotes are better because the person's actually engaged with you.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

No.
It just seems to end up that way!
I think I forget to thank people sometimes, in fact...I'll thank you now!


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll always thank a quality post or something funny I agree with.
It's the greyish areas where I start getting tight if people have been tight with me.
I don't count thanks.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

StraightCrushin said:


> Be honest. Do you do this? If so, why?


Nope. I let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Maybe it's dependent upon you perspective.
> It's been suggested that I enjoy the warm happy feelings associated with giving to others but that my discomfort of receiving gifts kinda kills those same warm fuzzy feelings in others & that infers I'm insensitive &/or selfish.
> 
> 
> I don't click cancel accidentally but rather intentionally because I either decided it's not worth commenting or the comment just wasn't right.


In that case your preference doesn't has anything to do with selfishness or insensitivity. It's just your preference and comfort zone.

Oh, I rarely do that, but it does happen when someone tries to take me on but I find it pointless or I just don't care enough to continue the conversation due to some reason.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Nah, since I use this forum merely for entertaining purposes and for collecting information. I'm not here to share my knowledge (not that I'd have any) or anything, and I think that the people who do share their knowledge about typology deserve them much more than I do.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

no I'm a taker more thanks received movement


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

It's better to give than to receive. If I can reward someone for their insight, humor, similar thinking, or creativity I will always thank them. My problem is that I feel my thanks loses it's power if I give too many.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

chicklit said:


> I'm not here to share my knowledge (not that I'd have any) or anything, and I think that the people who do share their knowledge about typology deserve them much more than I do.


Could you _try_ to share your knowledge? Even if it's not much, it would still add a special flavor to things. One that can only come from you.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

*unthanks every post in this thread*


*just so l can thank it again*

Oh, and l'm sorry l thanked you @stargazing grasshopper

But,  not really.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to play online games a lot, so the first time I ran into a forum with thanks (well, technically they were "likes" on that forum) it became like a mini-game trying to keep my received slightly higher than my given. Now the mini-game is more a matter of trying to keep my received higher than my post count, but I don't try too hard at that because I'm not motivated significantly to say or not say certain things just to try to keep one higher.

Instead, it's like a tick keeping an eye on the ratio. 

I am like the others too, in that I want my thanks to mean something. 9 times out of 10 when I give someone a thank, it's because I want to encourage what was said (whether it be humor, an opinion, sharing experience, etc.). Sometimes I read things that I agree with but that I don't actually thank because the tone/attitude of the post is not something I want to encourage.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

StraightCrushin said:


> Could you _try_ to share your knowledge? Even if it's not much, it would still add a special flavor to things. One that can only come from you.


I don't feel like I have enough knowledge about typology to contribute anything significant.  I'm pretty content with just reading what others have to say, comparing their differing perceptions and making my own conclusions. Once I feel like I've gathered enough information, maybe I'll participate more in typology discussion, but until then - no. I appreciate your words, though. :kitteh:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, if you want more thanks, gather a few funny pictures/videos/jokes and post in the 'Things that make you laugh' thread.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't give "Thanks to posts" unless I really appreciate the insight of the people who's posted them; so, I guess, it's intentional; but, not to have a specific number or anything.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I don't like receiving thanks.


I am going to find every post you have done and give you thanks. :tongue:


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

LostFavor said:


> Now the mini-game is more a matter of trying to keep my received higher than my post count, but I don't try too hard at that because I'm not motivated significantly to say or not say certain things just to try to keep one higher.
> 
> Instead, it's like a tick keeping an eye on the ratio.


I'm pretty much the same as this. I don't take it seriously - like, I'm not going to cry myself to sleep if my post count exceeds my received, and I don't sit there making complex calculations regarding what sort of post gets more thanks - but it's a bit of a game in my head all the same. 

Giving thanks, well, I'm happy to be a bit generous there. I'll thank a post if I feel it's particularly well-written or insightful or makes me chuckle. But if it gets to the point where I'm thanking 20 posts in a row and 10 of them are from the same person, I'll stop for a while and hope they receive the good vibes anyway. ^____^


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

The fact is, most of my posts don't get 'thanks' because they're too weird for people to 'like' or even understand


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Well, if you want more thanks, gather a few funny pictures/videos/jokes and post in the 'Things that make you laugh' thread.


Now now, that would be like putting in a cheat code. I have to feel like I earned my thanks. :tongue:


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

StraightCrushin said:


> @_Direct_ Lol. That's the ratio I look at too :laughing:. I try not to, but every time you post, it's right in your face taunting you.
> 
> @_AstralVagabond_ I was eagerly waiting to see what you would say haha!


Aww, thanks. :tongue: Yeah, it was a toss-up between that, "No" and "Yes." I decided to leave it open.

And hey, the post-to-thank ratio is what I care about as well! So, with so many people looking at theirs, why not help them out?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm going to cast my vote with some of the others here and say the ratio of thanks received to post count is the important number. I think it says something of the quality of the posts and the worth of the poster to this site.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

StraightCrushin said:


> Be honest. Do you do this? If so, why?


No. But then again, I'm an adult.


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

I am new to this forum so I sometimes forget about the thanks button even if I loved a post. But I am getting better at remembering. 

However, I do like to get thanks received but only if someone actually agrees with or likes what I say, not just because they are giving me a “participation reward.” And I won’t write something just to be thanked, if someone likes it or not is just part of the process.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Way back, when FB was first a thang, I found that I got very carried away with it.. and I quite often crafted myself into a particular image/persona because I so enjoyed the validation and attention. It got to the point that I didn't even really reflect on my true thoughts, feelings, and experiences very often, just completely devaluing my more authentic self (unremarkable as it may be), because I found my true self to always be less exciting, intelligent, creative, wise or talented than I could so easily craft. And it was SO easy for me to craft an excellent persona, and to say just the perfect thing in just the perfect way to garner admiration and popularity. Oh, and 'authenticity'! and 'vulnerability'! I was pretty good at fabricating those, too. 

And it was really fucking fun for a while, the gap between my persona and true-self, which I was always aware of, didn't strongly bother me for a long time. It took a loooong time before I realized just how much I had cheated my own self, devalued my own story, how far it took me away from what I really wanted. But when I tried to be more myself, more honest, less and less people liked me, less people responded. And many of them, did (and still do) the same dam thing. How do I know? Because I know them, IRL. And I can see how greatly their profiles deviate from their truer selves, how filtered their responses are, from their real thoughts and feelings. And I am only 'cool' as long as play the game with them, as long as I validate their phony persona, they will validate mine. The realer I became, the less positively people responded to me (if at all) the closer I came to my greatest fear - that I'm not super fucking fabulous or special, that I'm just average, at best probably. 

But nobody can be me, but me. And that is my power. And I try to not forget it, every day I come closer and closer still, to grasping my own inherent value.

So, I walk a fine line with thanking people, and receiving thanks. I don't want to contribute to this BS system any longer, I don't want to give thanks to people for social-motivations, develop 'thank-friends' who I may later feel some obligation to, like I cant speak my truer thoughts and feelings because they might be too challenging and offensive, and 'hey! what happened? I thought we cool?', 

I don't want anyone feeling obligated to me, or any thanks unless its completely sincere. I thank things that I am deeply moved by, usually posted by people who clearly have no motivation to keep their 'persona fueled'.. and things that I am inspired or enlightened by. Sometimes I refuse a thanks to people who do post amazing stuff, simply because despite those spectacular tiddle-bits, I can see, by the way they behave on the forum, that even though they are in fact, intelligent and insightful and talented and amazing, that they too are caught in the persona delusion. My thanks will only contribute to something that ultimately takes them further away, from what they really want. Self-acceptance, not my fucking acceptance, which acts purely as a distraction. 

So my lack of thanks might just really be the biggest thanks I can give you.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I feel a bit like a jerk about my ratio actually. I feel like I should be thanking more than thanked, and it makes me feel a bit lazy/ungrateful that it's the other way around. Obviously it doesn't bother me enough to strongly pursue changing it, though.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think I _purposely_ try to have more thanks received than given although it has ended up that way.

A lot of my thanks received are from posting in the personality tests, and I don't really care, I just do them to kill time.

I thank posts whenever they make me laugh or REALLY resonate with me.

I do admit that I thank posts made by people who have thanked one of my posts in a discussion thread, if I think that their post is good. Main reason I don't read their post in the first place is because I don't want to read through everything in those long threads, but if they thank my posts it probably means we agree and then I decide to give their content a read through.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

StraightCrushin said:


> Be honest. Do you do this? If so, why?


No I do not. I have given far more thanks than I have received. I am very generous with my thanks and have given more than 18,000 of them over the years. Although I am not as generous with them as I use to be. 

I don't create a lot of threads anymore, but when I do I pretty much thank anyone who made a reasonable attempt to respond. Even if I don't agree or even like what they had to say. To me it is a matter of manners to acknowledge those who took the time to share their thoughts in a thread I created. 

I also tend to thank those who quote or mention me (unless it is nasty or condescending) to let them know I read their post, especially if I choose not to type out a response. Again, to me it is a matter of manners. But I realize that many see it differently and that is okay. I don't expect people to thank me for responding when they quote or mention me, but I appreciate it when they do. Or at least when they give some kind of indication that they actually read what I had to say. Otherwise if they are a repeat offender (regularly give no indication they read what I had to say after mentioning or quoting me) I may opt to ignore them in the future.

I also give thanks to those who ask interesting questions or make me think about something I had not otherwise. My thanks definitely do not always indicate complete agreement.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

I write posts hoping people like what they see and reply to it. Replies are what I want. Thanks kind of just knock it flat and then it can't really get anywhere. If you like what you see, say something, PM me, whatever!


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

My answer to the title question is no.


MeltedSorbet said:


> I used to have a rule to almost never thank INTJs.


 lol why?


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Not really, but I maybe get the mentality. I give thanks out without thinking but at the same time I worry that if my thanks received are low compared to my post count and thanks given I'll look to people like I've just been spamming the boards with useless posts or something. Doesn't help that a lot of my posts are from those word association threads where thanks aren't really used.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

APBReloaded said:


> I write posts hoping people like what they see and reply to it. Replies are what I want. Thanks kind of just knock it flat and then it can't really get anywhere. If you like what you see, say something, PM me, whatever!


I agree with what you've just said. There was a previous thread here asking what was our opinion about the dislike button and I said I'd rather someone tell me why they don't like it and battle to the death.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I agree with what you've just said. There was a previous thread here asking what was our opinion about the dislike button and I said I'd rather someone tell me why they don't like it and battle to the death.


A dislike button? I would hate that even more! I'd feel the same way, tell me about why what I said offended you, don't just hit a button. What we need is more friend adds and more PMs! Though the worst is when someone adds you as a friend and then doesn't say anything after that.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

No, I'm generous with thanking posts.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Um, no. I have no idea what my thanks received/thanks given ratio is. I like what I like and if that's more or less than how much thanks I've received, whatever.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

The longer I stay on PerC, the lower my "thanks given" gets. And I don't really care about thanking people much anymore.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

No, it's unintentional. I'm pretty picky about giving out thanks, and sometimes I don't even think about it. My thanks received is considerably greater than thanks given, but it's not on purpose.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

I keep forgetting that your thanks are in your sidebar. Should I be self conscious about my thank rate. Is my thank rate inadequate?


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't see a point in playing this 'game' as some see it on other forums, I give it where I see fit and it's nice if it comes my way


----------



## threeblacksevens (Apr 11, 2019)

Actually on pretty much any site with thanks/likes I usually try to go for the other way around, and give more of them than i recieve, or at least the same amount. Not entirely sure why, but it kind of bothers me when I have more than I’ve given.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I give out thanks freely and loosely. You get a thank and you get a thank and you get a thank etc


----------

